
Antibacterial drugs may reduce the efficacy of hormonal contraceptives - bookofjoe
https://ebm.bmj.com/content/early/2020/07/28/bmjebm-2020-111363
======
bookofjoe
Full title: Analysis of reports of unintended pregnancies associated with the
combined use of non-enzyme-inducing antibiotics and hormonal contraceptives

